

We didn't get in the first time - karenxcheng
http://blog.giveit100.com/didnt-get-first-time/

======
jesusmichael
I don't get your biz at all...

Guess I'm not privileged to your revenue model (I hope its not dependent on ad
spend), but usually when its hard for investors to see a business without a
presentation from management, it's a pass.

